# EZ track or Snap track



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I know that Im getting a train set for Christmas from my wife (I get to pick it out) which will be my first one in 20 years. They all come with EZ-Track and not snap track like they used too. I personally like snap track better cause it looks more realistic. Since I have never built a table layout would I be better off buying snap track to use or can EZ-track be used to make a good looking layout? Im just skeptical I guess
Thanks
-Will


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If you are building a table, then use snap track and flex track. 

EZ track can make a decent layout, but is it spendy.


----------

